# Weekly Competition 2014-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 R U' F2 U'
*2. *R2 F2 R F' R F' U F' R2 U'
*3. *U' R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R' U2
*4. *F R F2 R U' R F' R' F
*5. *R2 U R F2 U' R F2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U2 R L F2 L' F U L' D B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L'
*2. *B L2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 R D2 B' R B2 D' R F U F'
*3. *B2 U2 B' U2 L' B2 D' L F' D F R2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 F D2 F D2
*4. *U2 L' D2 F R' D2 R' U' F B L' F2 L2 U2 D' B2 U R2 D' F2 R2
*5. *F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R B D R' U2 R2 B U' B2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *R B Fw2 F' D' Uw U' B Rw2 Uw L2 Fw D U' L D F Uw' Fw F L' D' Uw2 L D U L U' R2 F2 Uw Rw' B F' L2 Rw R D' B' F'
*2. *R D' L Uw2 F' D2 R2 Uw' Rw2 U2 L Fw' R B Uw B' D2 B Fw L' R' D B' Fw Uw' U2 Fw' Rw R' F' D Rw2 Fw' Uw F2 U' L Rw Fw' Rw'
*3. *Fw2 D Uw2 R Uw' Fw2 L Rw' D2 Rw Uw' R B' F' L2 F2 L' Fw D' F2 R' D2 L' Fw R D2 L' D Uw2 U' B' Rw D' L' Rw U Fw2 Uw L' R
*4. *D2 F2 U' L Fw Rw D' L' Fw' F Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F L2 D' Uw' F' L R' Fw L' Fw F' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 D R2 Fw D2 U' L Fw' R2
*5. *L U L2 R B U Fw' U Fw F2 Uw B R F2 U2 F' Rw D' Rw2 Fw' L' B Fw' U2 B L Rw' B L Fw' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L' D R2 Fw2 D2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Bw2 D' L' Uw' L' Rw B Dw Lw' Bw2 Fw D2 Fw2 Lw F Uw' L2 B U' R2 Dw' B2 Dw' F L' D2 Bw F' L2 R2 B2 Bw F' D U2 Fw Dw B F Lw B' Lw R' D' L Lw2 B2 L Bw' U2 R Uw' U R2 Bw2 Dw Uw U2 Rw'
*2. *Dw B' Bw2 Fw' F D2 Rw' R2 Bw' R2 U Rw' Fw R Bw2 F' Rw2 R U' B' Bw' Uw2 L' F' Dw2 Lw2 Bw F U B' Bw2 D2 R2 D2 Uw' R2 B2 Lw' Uw R2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw Fw2 R2 D2 Fw' F' Dw Uw2 U' B Bw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' U' F2
*3. *D2 B2 F' Uw' R' Bw' F' Lw B2 L R B' F D Bw Lw' D Dw U' R2 F' L B2 Rw D U2 Bw F' L U' L' Bw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 U Lw2 Bw2 Rw' F Uw2 Fw2 D Dw2 L' R' Bw2 Lw2 U2 Fw Uw U Fw2 D2 Fw Dw Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2
*4. *Bw2 F' L D' Uw' L' Dw2 Uw2 B Lw Bw' D L' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 L Bw' Fw2 D' Rw Dw B' Rw Uw Bw' F2 Rw' U Rw' Uw2 Fw R2 Bw Fw' R Dw2 U' F' Rw' D2 B' F Lw' R' Bw2 F' D Rw' R B2 Dw Bw' Uw2 U B Bw Fw R
*5. *Bw' Rw2 Bw' D' Dw Uw' U2 L U2 Lw' Fw Dw2 F U2 B Fw L' B2 U' B2 F2 Rw2 Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' R Dw2 Bw F Lw2 D' Fw' F' Dw' Fw D L2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw Lw Dw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw' R Uw B Fw Dw2 Bw D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 3U' F 2D U' 3R' R2 2F2 2U B2 2R2 D2 3F' F' 3U2 U L2 2D 2F2 F' R D' 3U2 3F' 2F F 3R2 B' 2U L' D' 2R2 D 2U2 2B U2 F 2L 3U2 L 2B2 F2 2R2 3U 2F2 3R2 3U 2F' R 2D2 U 3R 2R' 2D 2R 2D2 3U' 2B U' 2F2 3U B 3F2 2F D' B' F' 2D B 2F
*2. *F U 3F' 3R2 3U' 2L2 2R2 2U2 3R' 2D2 B' F' 2R2 3U 2U' U 3F' 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2D B2 2L 2B2 3U' L 3U2 3F L2 2R2 3F 3U2 L' 3R F2 L 3F2 F2 L 3R' 2R 3F 2U2 B2 3R2 F' 2R' 2U' 3F 2U2 L' 2L 2R R' D' 2F' U' B2 2F' 2U B L 2R2 3F R2 2F 2D' 2U
*3. *2D' 2F2 F' 2U B F 2D 3U' 3F 2L' 2U' 3F 2F 3U L2 3R 2R 3F' L 2D' 3U2 3F L2 3F2 U2 B2 2D 2B 3F2 D 3R' 2R' D' B 2B2 2F' F U2 2L' 3R 2D' 2L2 3U2 U' 2F2 2L' 2R2 3F2 F' 2L B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F L' R F D 2B L2 2D 3R U 2B R D2 2U2 2F D2
*4. *B 2B' 2F' 2U' 3R2 B 2F' 3R' 2R U2 3F2 3U' 3F F L2 2U' U2 B' 2B2 U2 3R 3F' F 2L' D 3U' B2 3U' L 2U' L' 2L 2B' 2F' 3R2 B' 2B' D2 3U2 U' F' 2R' R' 2F' L2 B 3F D2 2L' 2D' 2U U2 2F2 D' 3U2 U' B2 L2 3F F' D' 3U2 2L2 R' U' 3R 2B 2F R 2F
*5. *R' D2 U' 3F2 L2 2B' 2L' D 3U 2U' F2 3U' 3R2 2R' R 2F' L' 2L' F' U' 3R' R2 F2 U2 3F 2F2 2R R2 F' 2U2 2R 2U' L 2D' 2F' 2R' 2U' F 2D' 2F2 F2 D2 2R F2 L 2R R' B 2F' 3R' 2D 2L 2R 3U 2L2 2B 2F 3U' 2R' 3U' B' 2L2 2U2 2F 2U' U' 3F 2U' B' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U 2L B' 3R' U' 2B2 3B 2L' 2B 2F2 2U2 2R R' B 3F' 3R B 3R2 2R2 3D 3U' 3L' R' F 3D 2U 3B2 3F' 3U 2U2 2R 3D' 2B' D 3U' B2 3B2 2L2 3L' 3R2 R' F' U' F2 2U2 U 3F D 3B L2 3D 2B2 3R' D 2F F2 3U' 3L' D' B 3F2 3L2 U' B' 2L' 3D U' 3F' 3D' 2B' 2R 3D2 2U' 2L' 2D' F' L2 B2 3D 2U 2B2 2F2 3D2 2R 2D U2 3F2 U2 3F2 3R' U2 3L' 2B 2D L 2R2 3B2 2U L 3L
*2. *B 2D' 2L2 3R 2R2 U' 2L2 3D 3U2 3F L2 2L2 D 3U2 B2 3B 3U R 2D2 3F L 2L B' 3F' L' 3R2 2B L D U L2 3R 3D2 R' 3B' L' 2L' 2R R2 2B' 3L2 F' 3R' 3D 2U U' 2F F2 3U2 2L' 2F 2R2 D' 2U' 3B' L' 2D' R D 2B' 3F R 2B' 2D2 3L' 2R2 2D' B' 2F D' R' 2F' D B' 2D2 2U' 3R' 2R 2B 3B' 2F 3D 3R2 2F R' 2B 2U2 3L 3U2 2L' 2R2 B' 2F F2 3R2 3F R2 3D' 3R 2R
*3. *D 2F' 2L' 3R 2R2 R' 3U' 3B2 2F' 2U' U' 3L2 3D 3B L D2 2D' 3F2 2F2 3R 3D B2 2B2 2L' 3L' D2 2U2 L' B D' B2 2B2 3L 3B 3D2 3U' F 2R F' R2 D' 3U' 3R' R2 3D' 2U2 2B D' B 2B2 2F' F' 2D2 3U 2B 3D2 2L' B' 3F 2F 2R' 2D' U2 2B2 D2 2D' 3U 2L 3L' 3B' R 2D' 3R' D 2B2 3L 3U2 3L 3B2 2D 3D2 U' 3B R 3D' 3B 2L2 3F' 2U 2L' R' 2D 3L2 3R 3D' 3R2 3F U L2 U
*4. *3B 3L 3R2 3U2 F 2U' U2 3R' 2U 3F' 2L' 3L' R2 3D 2U L R' B 2U 3F 3U2 3B' L 3L 3R 2R' 2D2 2B' 3F2 D2 U' 2F' L' F' U2 3R2 D 2D B 3B F2 L' 3L 2D 3U U' 3F2 L' 2U2 R' 3F F2 3R' 3U' 2F2 D 3F 3R' 2D2 2L' 3L2 3B' 3L' 3U' B2 2B2 3B2 2U' F' 3D 3L 3R2 B 2F R2 2F2 2D' B2 3B2 2L 3R 2B2 2D 3D' 2B' D 2F2 F2 3R 3B 2F 3L' 3F F' L' 2R 2F' D 2U2 U
*5. *3D' 3L 3D2 L' 3B2 2L U' B 3B2 3F U2 B2 2F 3L2 D' L 2L R2 2F U' B2 3L2 2F 2D B' 2B2 3B F' 3R D' 3B' 3D2 2B' 2L2 2D2 F2 L 3L' 3R R' 2D' 3U2 3B' 3U 3B 3R' 2B2 2F2 R D L2 3D 3R2 2F' 3D2 3U' 2U B' 2B 3F' 2F2 F L' R' 2U' 3R' 2R 2B2 3F 3L R2 2B2 3B 3F2 R' U' 3B2 D U 2B' 3B' 3D' B 3F2 2F D' L2 3L2 2R' 2B' 2F 3R 3F2 2D' 3R' 3U2 B2 3B2 D2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F R2 F2 U R' F' R
*2. *R2 U R' U2 R' F' R' F R2
*3. *F' R F2 R' F R2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 D2 R' F U' L' D B2 U L2 B' U2 B'
*2. *F2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L' F D U R2 B2 R D' B2 R2
*3. *L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R' F L U F2 R' B' L D' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw' D Fw' D2 U' F2 L' B2 R D2 Uw' U2 B' D Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw' F Uw' F R2 Uw' U' L2 R U' B' Rw2 R D U2 B2
*2. *L' D' Uw Fw2 U R Uw R' B F' D' U2 L U L2 Uw L' Uw R' B' U B2 L2 R D R2 B Fw Rw Fw R2 U' L B2 Fw' F' Rw' U L' Rw'
*3. *B L' D' Fw2 R' F2 R' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 L R Uw Rw B2 Fw' Rw R' B L2 U Fw' F D' U R2 F' Rw2 F D' F U' B Fw F2 Rw Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F R B U Lw2 U2 Rw Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw Lw' Rw R B' Rw D2 Dw U L F2 Rw R' Dw Uw2 U L' Lw' Uw B' Fw F Uw R' Fw L2 Lw' Rw B Dw' F' Uw2 B' Dw Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F Rw' D U Lw R2 Uw2 B' Fw' F2
*2. *Bw Fw' Dw2 B2 Fw U' F Rw U2 Lw F D Fw' D' Lw2 B' Dw' B2 U Fw' F' Dw' Bw Rw2 Dw' F' D' Dw2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw' Bw' L Uw' Lw2 D Fw R D2 L' F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 L D2 Uw' U2 Rw' B Bw' L2 F R2 Bw2 Dw L' Bw' L2
*3. *D' F D' Dw B2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw Fw2 D B Bw2 F' Uw2 U' B2 F' L D Uw' U' B2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' F D' Dw' Rw' Dw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 R' F2 R' Uw' Lw2 Uw' B F2 Rw Uw2 Lw Rw Bw U' Lw Fw' D Rw' Dw2 Rw2 F' D' Fw2 Uw' U' Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' L' B2 3F2 2F L' 2R2 B2 D2 U' 2R' 2U2 2F2 U' R B F' L F U' L 2R2 R' U2 L 2D2 2L2 U' 2R' F' 2R D U2 R2 2D 2L' 2R' 2F 2U2 3R 2F2 2R 2U2 2B' 2F F' 3R' 2R 2B2 L 2D 2F' 2D' 2B' D 2D B2 L' 3R2 2D2 2F' U' 2B' L' 3R2 3U' 3R' F L2 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 D 2U 3R 3U2 3B 3D 2L' B' L' R 2F 2D' R' 2B2 2R 2D 2U2 2L 2F 3L' 3U2 2U2 2R2 2B2 2F 2D 3R' 2B2 3L' 3R2 2D2 2R' R B' 2U F2 3D 2R' B' 3B 2F 2R2 3F2 2U2 2L 3L2 2R' B2 3F' F' 2D 3L2 3R 2F' L' 2F2 L' 2L 2F' L2 2U 3L 2B2 2U2 U 2R2 2B 3F 2F2 2R' F' D2 L2 2R B2 R2 3B2 3L' 2U' 2B' 2U R 2U2 2F' 2L' 2B2 D' 3U' 2U2 2L 3L' D B' 3B 3F2 3R 3D 2B2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U' F' R2 U R' B' F L' U' L2 R2
*2. *D L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R B2 D' L U' R' B D2 R'
*3. *B L' U D2 F D' R2 F' U' L2 B' D2 F B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B
*4. *L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D' F L D' B R' U F L' R2 D
*5. *F2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B R2 U2 R' U' L2 B2 L R2 U2 F'
*6. *L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U B U' F R U F U' F2 L2 F2
*7. *R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' U L2 U L B R' F2 D B2 U2 F D' B2 U
*8. *D L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' F U' F L2 R2 U' R' B2 U'
*9. *L B2 R2 U D' L U R2 L2 B R2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2
*10. *F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U L F L B L2 D R F2 D U'
*11. *B2 D2 F U2 B U2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D' F' L' F2 L2 R' U2 F D'
*12. *B2 U2 D F' R F L2 F' U' F D2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2
*13. *R U2 L U2 R D2 R2 D2 R F2 L D L' B U' B2 D' B F' L R2
*14. *F U L2 B U2 F R' D L' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D'
*15. *L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R B' R' B2 F D' R B2 L2
*16. *L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L B' L B R' U' B'
*17. *L' U2 B2 L2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B D F L' B F' R' F R
*18. *U R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 R F U B' L U2 B2 R
*19. *B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F D' L' B' R D L U2 L2 U' F
*20. *B L2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B D F L2 F L2 U L' R B' D
*21. *F L F L F' L' B' L F D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U
*22. *L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L' U' B2 D' R' U L R' D' U2
*23. *R F2 R' L2 B L' B2 D F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R' U2 L U2
*24. *D2 B L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F R2 F U' L' B2 R D' F2 U L F
*25. *F' L D' B2 R D2 F' U L D F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2
*26. *U B' U' F D2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 L' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2
*27. *U F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 F' R D B' U2 F' D' L D2 B'
*28. *U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B F2 U R' F' L' B U' B2 D' F2 U2
*29. *R' D' B2 U' L' F2 R F' B' L B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' L2 U R2
*30. *L F2 L D2 L2 D' R U2 F' U B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' L2
*31. *R2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 L' F' R D' L U' B' L' F'
*32. *R2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F D U' L' D2 R F' L2 U' R F
*33. *R' F L B2 U L2 U' D2 R F' U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2
*34. *L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L B D2 F' L' U L' F2 D U
*35. *F2 L F' B' L D L' U2 R U' R L F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L'
*36. *F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U F D' U B2 D' L' B' R B' F' U'
*37. *F' R2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' R U L F R' D2 R D B'
*38. *F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' L' B' U F2 L' B' D' B' U2
*39. *U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F D' R U' R2 U L' R F' D R
*40. *D2 R D2 L U2 R B2 L D2 U2 L' B U' R2 B D2 L' R2 B R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 L' R' D' F2 R' U' B' D2 U' F2
*2. *R2 L' F' L' F' U2 L2 B L' U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 L' D2
*3. *B U R' B' U' R' D2 R F U L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2
*4. *D L2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B' R' U F D L R2 F U2 B R'
*5. *L2 F2 U F R D2 L2 F R' U D2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 F' D F2 L F R U' F2 L' D U2
*2. *B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B' D' L B D R2 B2 F' R' B'
*3. *R' D' B' U R U' R U2 R' D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D U R' F2 U2 F' U' L2
*5. *B' R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F L U L2 R B F L' B2 F' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' U' F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' R B2 R2 U2 R' F' R U' B' F2
*2. *B' L2 F' D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F U' R D B D' L2 B' D2 F L'
*3. *F' D2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F D' F R' B' L D2 U' R' D' F
*4. *D2 L' R' U2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 F' D2 R' F' L' B
*5. *F' L B2 L U' B R2 D B2 R' F B R2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' U2 F R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' U2 F' D' R' F' U' L' D' L2 B' L F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R U F2 R' U F' R
*3. *R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 U' B' D B D2 R' F U2 L' F R2
*4. *L' D2 F' Uw Rw D2 R' B' Uw2 Fw Rw Fw' D R2 B2 D B' R2 B Fw D U' B2 U L B Fw F2 Uw' R2 Fw D' U B Fw2 F2 R D Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' R U2 R' U F2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 F' U' B2 F2 R2 B R F' L D U'
*4. *R B' Fw' Uw' L' D B U Rw' Uw' B' F2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' L' Rw' B2 Fw F2 R' B' R2 D2 Rw F' Uw L2 Fw2 L' R D' L' R
*5. *Dw2 Uw2 U B' D' Uw' R' Fw2 D' Fw2 D' B Fw F2 Dw2 U L' Rw2 Fw' R' F2 U2 R' D' Fw' F' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw' R' Uw L' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 B Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw D' F' Uw' B Rw Dw B2 Uw' R2 B2 D Dw U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B' L U' R B L' B' l' b' u'
*2. *U' L U' B' R' B' R' L l b'
*3. *B L U R' B U' L l' r
*4. *U B U R' U' B R' r' b u'
*5. *L U L' R' L' U' L B' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (-4, 3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 3) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' D' L U R' D'
*2. *L R' U' R U' D U D' L' D'
*3. *L' R' L' R L U R' D' R'
*4. *U L D R L' U L'
*5. *L' R' L U' R' U' L


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 25, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.18, (4.68), 5.35, 5.46, (5.55) = *5.33*
*3x3 : *(18.07), 16.35, 17.58, 16.99, (15.49) = *16.97*
*4x4 : *59.36, (53.23), (1:01.90), 55.95, 55.96 = *57.09*
*5x5 : *1:44.28, (1:49.69), 1:42.78, (1:41.69), 1:47.04 = *1:44.70*
*2-4 relay : 1:24.38*
*2-5 relay : 3:24.03*
*Clock : *15.54, (18.03), 14.63, 16.02, (13.69) = *15.40*
*Megaminx : *(1:27.00), (1:50.16), 1:39.31, 1:43.93, 1:43.03 = *1:42.09*
*Pyraminx : *5.59, 6.37, (6.51), 6.31, (5.42) = *6.09*
*Square-1 : *(44.90), 36.95, 36.44, 37.73, (31.03) = *37.04*
*Skewb : *(17.04), 10.06, (8.71), 12.79, 13.52 = *12.12*


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2014)

Pyraminx: 4.18, (4.56), 3.05, 3.12, (2.94) = 3.45
After 40~ solves and this is the best ao5 by .3. Was expecting a terrible average after slow warmup.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 26, 2014)

*2x2*: (3.62), (9.47), 4.40, 5.92, 6.51 = *5.61*
*3x3*: 17.72, 17.82, (15.74), (23.14), 16.13 = *17.23*
*OH*: (32.93), 37.98, 36.60, (41.82), 39.61 = *38.06*
*MTS*: (2:34.08), 1:52.51, 1:39.58, (1:39.10), 2:09.49 = *1:53.86*. Fun 
*Pyraminx*: 9.69, (11.65), 10.45, 9.98, (8.00) = *10.04*. Pretty bad for the scrambles, really.
*2BLD*: DNF, 2:42.82, DNF = *2:42.82*. Bad.
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, 5:40.82 = *5:40.82*
*Multi BLD*: *1/2* in *30:59.79*. Second cube was off by three corners on R. Closest to 2/2 I've come.


----------



## mande (Mar 26, 2014)

5x5 BLD: 20:03.23[10:04.13], DNS, DNS = 20:03.23
Yay success, but no sub 20


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 26, 2014)

*3x3:* (13.43), 10.22+, 10.30, (10.09), 10.53 = *10.35*
*3BLD:* DNF(1:37.22), 32.79, DNF(41.77) = *32.79*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2014)

3x3: I have no idea why, but this AO5 was horrible! It was over 4 seconds worse than an A050 that i did yesterday. (34.52) 36.10 36.17 38.15 (38.43) = 36.80  At least my times were consistent
2x2: Pretty good for me, i haven't really practiced 2x2 yet. (11.85) (7.10) 8.18 10.07 11.32= 9.86 sub 10 yay!
4x4: New PB, but i haven't timed for about 15 solves, and i am just now starting 4x4 so my times weren't surprising to me. 2:47.24 (3:23.54) 3:18.24 (2:31.21) 2:54.17 = 2:59.86


----------



## Roman (Mar 27, 2014)

*6x6 BLD 15:13.80*[6:30.95], lots of pauses. It's impossible to concentrate with those crazy noisy cohabitants >.< Waiting for moving to new apatrment.


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 27, 2014)

*2x2 :* (8.28), 6.65, (6.56), 7.80, 7.18 *= 7.21*
*3x3 :* (26.27), (29.88), 29.41, 27.85, 27.07 *= 28.11*
*4x4 :* (1:37.42), (1:20.59), 1:30.85, 1:36.88, 1:22.32 *= 1:30.02*
*OH :* 1:05.04, (40.76), 55.64, (1:11.96), 1:07.65 *= 1:02.78*
*Relay 2-4 : 2:01.68*
*Relay 2-5 : 6:11.80*
*Megaminx :* 3:40.29, 3:34.05, 3:39.95, (3:44.82), (3:12.48) *= 3:38.10*
*Pyraminx :* 13.59, 15.77, (17.22), 13.62, (12.02) *= 14.33*
*Skewb :* (28.59), 19.65, 25.57, 18.33, (17.96) *= 21.18*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 28, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 9.76 9.57 9.48 (7.98) (10.93) = *9.60*
*3x3x3*: 22.84 23.31 (21.84) (23.91) 22.67 = *22.94* 
*4x4x4*: (2:32.60) (1:50.55) 1:53.64 2:01.35 2:00.87 = *1:58.62*


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2014)

*3x3:* 17.28, 17.33, 17.96, (18.82), (14.32) = 17.52
*4x4:* (1:14.26), 1:04.98, 1:04.82, (54.26), 58.00 = 1:02.60
*5x5:* (DNF), 1:36.04, (1:34.21), 1:35.97, 1:44.18 = 1:38.73
*6x6:* (2:47.73), 3:02.93, (3:11.89), 3:04.29, 3:04.40 = 3:03.87
*7x7:* (5:26.88), (3:59.32), 4:44.88, 4:21.56, 4:25.11 = 4:30.52
*OH: *36.48, (42.61), 35.94, (31.46), 34.45 = 35.62
*Megaminx:* 2:05.20, 2:10.93, 2:14.55, (1:55.88), (2:23.49) = 2:10.23

Happy with another sub4 7x7. First solve was 2min centres then a pop which took ages to fix


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2014)

Preliminary results: congrats to mycube, qaz and Iggy
(contest open until #14 is up)

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.86 stevecho816
 2.01 Lucas Wesche
 2.11 Coolster01
 2.75 mitch1234
 2.98 yuxuibbs
 3.37 riley
 3.95 mycube
 3.95 Tx789
 3.97 Iggy
 4.00 Natecuber
 4.04 AndersB
 4.07 Thekubare
 4.39 qaz
 4.90 giorgi
 4.93 bh13
 4.99 SweetSolver
 5.33 bacyril
 5.57 Andrew Clayton
 5.61 notfeliks
 5.65 jaysammey777
 5.69 CyanSandwich
 5.78 ichcubegern
 5.93 thatkid
 6.07 uvafan
 6.10 Regimaster
 6.58 ickathu
 7.11 typeman5
 7.21 BenjaminW
 7.26 LostGent
 7.73 Schmidt
 9.60 MarcelP
 9.86 Rocky0701
 18.60 mickael
 29.25 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.18 stevecho816
 10.35 Tao Yu
 10.68 riley
 11.21 mitch1234
 12.41 yuxuibbs
 12.79 mycube
 12.80 Iggy
 13.21 bh13
 13.40 uvafan
 13.50 AndersB
 13.92 Natecuber
 13.97 Thekubare
 14.01 giorgi
 14.25 sudarshan
 15.41 typeman5
 16.15 Kenneth Svendson
 16.23 Regimaster
 16.61 qaz
 16.89 Tx789
 16.97 bacyril
 17.22 notfeliks
 17.52 Dene
 17.78 CyanSandwich
 18.47 jaysammey777
 18.72 thatkid
 18.99 Perff
 19.03 ichcubegern
 20.00 LostGent
 21.31 ickathu
 21.77 Andrew Clayton
 22.94 MarcelP
 23.75 Schmidt
 26.83 cubefanatic
 28.11 BenjaminW
 33.40 mickael
 36.81 Rocky0701
 36.88 McMitch
 39.20 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 37.66 stevecho816
 44.02 uvafan
 48.43 Iggy
 50.15 riley
 52.65 mycube
 53.89 qaz
 57.09 bacyril
 57.75 yuxuibbs
 1:00.61 thatkid
 1:02.60 Dene
 1:04.18 jaysammey777
 1:08.88 giorgi
 1:13.06 Regimaster
 1:14.82 bh13
 1:30.02 BenjaminW
 1:40.31 Schmidt
 1:43.62 CyanSandwich
 1:58.62 MarcelP
 2:28.27 MatsBergsten
 2:59.88 Rocky0701
 3:37.98 mickael
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:34.89 mycube
 1:38.73 Dene
 1:44.70 bacyril
 2:03.01 qaz
 2:07.63 yuxuibbs
 2:11.22 thatkid
 2:19.48 jaysammey777
 2:29.68 bh13
 4:37.93 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:03.87 Dene
 3:06.12 mycube
 4:28.54 jaysammey777
 9:47.97 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:21.11 mycube
 4:30.52 Dene
 6:42.95 jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 17.19 yuxuibbs
 17.89 AndersB
 19.79 uvafan
 23.52 mycube
 30.96 bh13
 31.49 Iggy
 32.36 Regimaster
 34.01 qaz
 35.62 Dene
 36.23 Kenneth Svendson
 38.06 notfeliks
 41.62 jaysammey777
 44.25 thatkid
 1:02.78 BenjaminW
 1:05.54 CyanSandwich
 2:35.82 mickael
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:21.36 Kenneth Svendson
 2:09.75 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 15.63 mycube
 19.57 jaysammey777
 28.43 qaz
 28.56 MatsBergsten
 30.52 CyanSandwich
 2:42.82 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 32.79 Tao Yu
 39.22 mycube
 41.28 Iggy
 52.80 qaz
 1:10.60 CyanSandwich
 1:26.78 MatsBergsten
 5:40.82 notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:58.49 mycube
 6:02.82 qaz
 6:31.94 CyanSandwich
 6:41.83 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:50.94 MatsBergsten
18:35.90 qaz
20:03.23 mande
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

15:13.80 Roman
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

14/15 (33:09)  mycube
11/11 (56:48)  MatsBergsten
12/18 (53:37)  CyanSandwich
12/19 (50:02)  Iggy
5/10 (53:12)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 50.98 jaysammey777
 58.89 qaz
 1:53.86 notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:03.40 Iggy
 1:07.19 riley
 1:09.64 mycube
 1:22.78 qaz
 1:24.38 bacyril
 1:27.72 yuxuibbs
 1:29.76 bh13
 1:37.05 jaysammey777
 2:01.68 BenjaminW
 2:17.64 CyanSandwich
 2:21.56 Schmidt
 3:40.95 MatsBergsten
 4:28.96 mickael
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:58.32 mycube
 3:24.03 bacyril
 3:32.30 yuxuibbs
 3:55.19 jaysammey777
 4:14.71 bh13
 6:11.80 BenjaminW
*Magic*(2)

 1.08 yuxuibbs
 3.07 Tx789
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.17 yuxuibbs
 8.59 Tx789
*Skewb*(15)

 8.20 mitch1234
 10.14 AndersB
 10.48 yuxuibbs
 10.81 Iggy
 12.12 bacyril
 12.80 riley
 14.17 mycube
 14.23 Tx789
 16.55 qaz
 17.16 Schmidt
 17.17 jaysammey777
 17.30 giorgi
 21.18 BenjaminW
 25.65 ichcubegern
 29.18 thatkid
*Clock*(10)

 8.17 Natecuber
 9.18 Perff
 10.53 mitch1234
 11.11 qaz
 11.24 Iggy
 12.56 yuxuibbs
 15.40 bacyril
 18.90 riley
 19.54 mycube
 22.38 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.45 Tim Major
 4.36 Iggy
 4.51 uvafan
 5.00 Regimaster
 5.66 Natecuber
 6.09 bacyril
 6.79 jaysammey777
 7.31 cubefanatic
 7.41 bh13
 7.76 riley
 7.95 giorgi
 8.29 qaz
 8.31 yuxuibbs
 8.35 Tx789
 9.90 AndersB
 10.04 notfeliks
 11.47 thatkid
 12.15 mycube
 13.80 Schmidt
 14.33 BenjaminW
 15.27 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:22.37 Iggy
 1:42.09 bacyril
 1:51.52 qaz
 2:03.61 mycube
 2:10.23 Dene
 2:26.99 bh13
 3:38.10 BenjaminW
*Square-1*(7)

 21.56 Iggy
 37.04 bacyril
 56.84 qaz
 57.31 bh13
 1:01.30 jaysammey777
 1:09.33 CyanSandwich
 1:11.62 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

28 okayama
29 mycube
31 Lucas Wesche
38 TheDubDubJr
41 qaz
55 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

282 mycube
237 qaz
235 Iggy
172 yuxuibbs
148 bacyril
142 jaysammey777
141 CyanSandwich
136 riley
134 bh13
109 uvafan
107 MatsBergsten
102 stevecho816
101 AndersB
97 mitch1234
89 Natecuber
87 Dene
84 Regimaster
84 giorgi
79 thatkid
76 Tx789
72 notfeliks
59 BenjaminW
55 Thekubare
52 Tao Yu
49 Lucas Wesche
47 Schmidt
43 Kenneth Svendson
37 typeman5
34 Coolster01
33 ichcubegern
31 Andrew Clayton
28 sudarshan
27 Perff
25 MarcelP
25 cubefanatic
24 ickathu
24 mickael
23 Tim Major
22 LostGent
21 SweetSolver
17 Rocky0701
16 okayama
13 Roman
13 TheDubDubJr
11 mande
5 McMitch


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow first time I made it into the top ten overall, and I didn't even do FMC


----------

